# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Tiling Qoute

## Oldhillshouse

does this sound reasonable;  
26 square metres of tiling in an ensuite, floor, and walls- floor to ceiling = $1500       give or take $100 for tiling (glue and grout included)
tiles NOT included 
waterproofing NOT included, done by another mob. 
 thoughts on price?  
 thanks in advance  
more info:  
one feature wall and floor, same tile ( charcoal straight pattern300x600) = 11sqm 
remaining 3 walls (one has a window, one has a door, plain white brick pattern)  = 15sqm 
room is approx 2m x 3m x 2.6 high.   
..

----------


## notvery

its at the same mark as i got quoted for a roughly similar size. get 3 quotes as always.

----------


## Renopa

Same size bathroom (but 2 yrs ago) was charged $45 sqm to lay polished porcelains.  Top job too!!   
Floor tiles 300x300, walls 300x600 (horizontal) but with cathedral ceilings the walls are only to 2100mm (door height).   
Can I suggest you ask to see previous jobs the tiler has done...the first tiler here I fired on the first day as his layout was 140mm off straight and he couldn't see his mistake!!   
Hope this helps?  ;-)

----------


## Oldhillshouse

ok thank you for that
so i might be paying about  55-60 per sqm
the tiler has done a friend of mines bathroom and it looks incredible

----------


## Renopa

Great....having a good tiler is worth extra $$$'s imho!  ;-)

----------


## Led

We payed 2K for 32 sq M plus waterproofing for bath, walk in shower and whole floor (about 7.5 sq M). 600mm sq tiles on the
wall (porcelain) and 300mm sq slate on floor. 
Included a shower niche and trim at all the doors and windows instead of window frames and arcs. I did the tile sealing afterwards.
Good tiler is well worth it.

----------


## CraigandKate

Led, want to share your tiler? I need one soon, PM is fine  :Redface: )

----------

